# Sis labs clen



## Cman0000 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi

Bought some sis labs clenbuterol tablets 40mcg per tab, Despite taking around 110 mcg of the stuff I don't really feel much of an effect. Been using them for 9 days with exercise and a calorie deficit. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with these.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

They'll be bunk. Lots of sis orals are. You should be shaking like Michael J Fox sh1tting razor blades on that dose. If you replace with another lab DO NOT take that much off the bat because it could kill you.


----------



## Jaling (Jul 5, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> They'll be bunk. Lots of sis orals are. You should be shaking like Michael J Fox sh1tting razor blades on that dose. If you replace with another lab DO NOT take that much off the bat because it could kill you.


 I'm not sure why SiS make orals after this many years of alwful reviews... or at least make decent ones ......

are their oil decent?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jaling said:


> I'm not sure why SiS make orals after this many years of alwful reviews... or at least make decent ones ......
> 
> are their oil decent?


 No


----------



## Jaling (Jul 5, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> No


 Cheers dude.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Jaling said:


> I'm not sure why SiS make orals after this many years of alwful reviews... or at least make decent ones ......
> 
> are their oil decent?


 I've had some really good oils from sis but they were purchased about 3 years ago. I'd avoid atm tbh.

I cannot figure if they are putting out rubbish or if there is counterfeit stuff about


----------



## AirForce (Mar 16, 2019)

Can't believe people still buy it, with so many bad reviews about.


----------

